# I tried dying my hair blonde...



## ecm04e (Jun 5, 2008)

So I had a medium brown hair before I was going to try dying blonde myself. I bleached it using a loreal powder blue bleach with a 30 developer. Its a little orang and yellow now. Then I dyed it with Loreal permanent color..."natural blonde" #H13 I believe. Soo...that didn't help at all. I was shooting for more platinum rather than a yellow color (obviously). 

So my question is, should I bleach it again? Highlight it with more platinum highlights? Or should I just dye it back to a brown color again? And if I do that will it be that color brown or become some disastrous mess?? Please all advice would be really helpful, I don't want to leave my house unless I'm going to fix it....


----------



## Hilly (Jun 5, 2008)

Girl...go to your hairdresser! You're at risk for burning your hair the more you play with it. Go to the salon, get a deep conditioner, have your person re-color or bleach it, and cut the ends!! It will save you a huge headache!!


----------



## Babyloo (Jun 5, 2008)

Hairdressers!
I've done this to my hair so many times!! Going for more bleach will really mess it up (or _could_ really mess it up) and if you dye it brown again that dye will be harder to lighten later if you decide to go blonde again as the hair is so porous after bleaching.
A good hairdresser should be able to get it a nice platinum for you


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 5, 2008)

Tone it. Or wait a little bit and dye it with an ash shade(blue base). For now use deep conditioners and take good care of it.


----------



## concertina (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with the PP that said to get to a hairdresser, STAT! At this point, you've probably done some serious damage that will take professional help to fix. At the very least, leave it alone and deep condition EVERY DAY for the next...oh....two years?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 5, 2008)

Hairdresser! Bleach isn't a fun thing to play around with at home. I don't think you want a "chemical cut."

I have platinum blonde hair and it took my hairdresser some time to get to the color I wanted without damaging it where it would look/feel like a sponge. I also change it a lot too, I put lowlights in it when I want some depth (I will color remove it when I get bored of that & wait a couple weeks and be completely platinum again) or I will tone it for an ashy color. I really take care of my hair, I use Redken's Extreme for protein and Joico's K-Pak for moisture. 
Also find a hairdresser that knows what he/she is doing as well!


----------



## sinergy (Jun 5, 2008)

please go to your hairdresser. she shall save you.


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Tone it. Or wait a little bit and dye it with an ash shade(blue base). For now use deep conditioners and take good care of it._

 
I agree if u dont want to go to the hair dresser i would just tone it and wait a little before u decide to bleach it again I have dark brown hair and it usally takes a few times of bleach before u get it the right color just give it a little of time in between and deep condition it every time u wash or every other day good luck if worse comes to worse hairdresser.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 6, 2008)

i agree, never mess with bleach at home. u can upkeep roots with it but an allover job is way too risky.

trust me, i used to us ferias bleach and it destroyed my hair.


----------



## user79 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd never bleach my hair at home...well not anymore. Did it as a teenager and yeah, the result wasn't pretty. Best to leave that stuff to people who know what they are doing...


----------



## ratmist (Jun 6, 2008)

If you've already put permanent dye on it, DON'T BLEACH AGAIN.  If you want to continue lightening it, go to a hairdresser.  Hair that has permanent hair dye over it is difficult to lighten without the help of experts.

You may not be able to lighten it for a few weeks though to give your hair a chance to recover.  You may be able to use a toner to get it to a more natural blonde colour, but at this point I'd just get to straight to a hairdresser because you've used permanent dye.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 8, 2008)

trust from someone who used to fiddle with their hair on their own... TAKE THAT SH*T TO THE SALON. trust. its worth it for the sake of your hair.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 8, 2008)

AGREE let the professionals help . You'll be thankful  in the long run


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jun 8, 2008)

I - along with many other, obviously! - recommend going to a professional hair stylist, and having them help you achieve the blond shade of hair you desire.


----------

